# Solved: error 1324 the folder path 'my documents' contains an invalid character



## melowman (Nov 11, 2011)

hi i am having this error every time i open MS works history, Photoshop or Bridge. possibly there could be more programs to that this error pops up. I have looked all over Google and other websites and i just can't seem to find out how to fix this. I have uploaded an image of the error call error 1


also I have been wanting to reinstall Ms works and every time i try to uninstall or repair it i get an error:

error 1324 the folder path 'my documents' contains an invalid character
the image error 2

Please help
Melowman


----------



## gfxrelay (Oct 26, 2005)

Go here http://windowsxp.mvps.org/err1324.htm


----------



## melowman (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you gfxrelay for your quick response. So i ran the fix it tool from Microsoft and it fixed my second problem. As for the first i found out that i had to change my drive letter back to F because my external hard drive had been turned off and my zip drive switched to F instead of E and it screwed everything up.


----------

